# Less of a question more of a rant.



## OrlaghD (Sep 28, 2013)

So today I was outside and my neighbour called me over, she told me that a friend of hers (another neighbour) had found a stray kitten in her garden and gave it to her. Unfortunately she couldn't keep the kitten (she had cats of her own and they didn't like her) and told me she knew I wanted one and that I could have her. Obviously I was delighted and I took the kitten to show my mother to see if there was a chance we could keep it.On a previous post I stated how my mother didn't want me to foster or adopt a kitten so as I assumed she wasn't happy. The kitten was really playful, she didn't meow a lot and didn't cause a mess and I thought it was a perfect match. Unfortunately my mother was having none of it and made me give the kitten back (she wouldn't even pet it) and now my neighbour is forced to give it to the DSPCA and it was probably be euthanized because its so skinny. 
Im just really unhappy about this, and needed to rant about it. :sad:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Until you move out of your own this will happen. I never had pets growing up except a turtle and a couple hamsters. My parents just didn't want the responsibility and could not afford a larger pet's care and feeding (we were poorer than church mice). You can rant here, but please do not hold hard feelings against mom. Some day you may find yourself needing to tell your kids no about something, too. Unfortunately, we all here may love cats, but we cannot save them all - or sometimes even any.


----------

